

Would appreciate constructive feedback pre-launch (www.centrallo,com) - centrallo

www.centrallo.com
======
taf2
I think you need more information about what it is.

------
freeslugs
how is this disruptive or innovative? what does centrallo do that google or
apple doesn't?

